# Final Four...



## JaK (Aug 13, 2002)

Which Final Four is the most memorable to you or National Championship?

One of the best finals I think was the '83 National Championship which say NC State beat the oh so powerful Houston..

And I think the '92 Final Four featuring Duke, Michigan, Cincinnati and Indiana

Fab Five vs. powerful Duke... and Not to mention Cincinnati was the big surprise in that tourney cuz they played tenacious D' to get to the final four (NVE was on that squad), and Indiana was solid...


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*1988 Final Four*



> Originally posted by <b>JaK</b>!
> Which Final Four is the most memorable to you or National Championship?
> 
> One of the best finals I think was the '83 National Championship which say NC State beat the oh so powerful Houston..
> ...


The 1988 Final Four in Kansas City. It was very special to me. My very first KU basketball game wass the Duke and Kansas game when I was 10 years old. It was the 50th Final Four ever.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

*Re: 1988 Final Four*



> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> 
> 
> The 1988 Final Four in Kansas City. It was very special to me. My very first KU basketball game wass the Duke and Kansas game when I was 10 years old. It was the 50th Final Four ever.


Any of the recent Michigan State ones - 2001, 2000, 1999


----------

